# 2018 Outback 266Rb 15Th Anniversary Edition



## wjslam (Jan 29, 2018)

Picked up our new home-away-from-home from CW in Macon GA last week. Getting acquainted and loving it so far. Tows like a dream behind the RAM Cummins diesel. Upgraded from a 2017 Jayco Jay Flight 23RB (which we also loved) to get a bit more room for a grandkid or two. Slide and BAL 7.1 auto leveling were our two main criteria. Looking forward to taking her out in the next few days. Then prepping for our 3rd annual cross country from Georgia to Blaine, Washington, to see our west coast grandkids (and their parents of course).


----------



## Parrothead (Jul 17, 2015)

Nice! I'm envious of your trip the cross-country trips are always my favorite. Have fun!


----------



## Stumpy75 (Feb 26, 2014)

Congrats on the new rig. Have fun!


----------

